# Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen



## saw007 (5. März 2015)

*Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe das schonmal in einem anderen Thread gefragt. Hier der Link dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g/379497-wakue-gaming-pc-xxl.html#post7220960

Nochmals zusammenfassend:

Geplant ist folgendes System

Corsair 900D
Rampage V
16GB DDR4-2800
2x 290x 8GB (evtl. wird das aber noch geändert. Je nachdem was die 390 kosten werden oder vielleicht wird es sogar auch nur erstmal eine 980 da bin ich gerade noch unschlüssig aber ist hier erstmal nicht wichtig!)
i7-5820K
AX1200i (Ja mir wird oft das Dark Power Pro 1000W empfohlen, hierbei höre ich allerdings jetzt auf einen engen Freund außerdem Leistung in petto schadet ja nicht)

Geplant zur WaKü habe ich bisher folgendes.

Aquaero Aquacomputer 6 Lüftersteuerung
2x 480er Radis von EKWB
Corsair AIr Series 120 Lüfter (High Static Pressure)
Pumpe: Aquacomputer D5
EKWB 250ml AGB 

Soweit wäre ich damit erstmal... Kleinzeug habe ich erstmal weggelassen.

Meine Fragen dazu:

Reichen 2x 480er Radis für die Kühlung von 5820K und im "schlimmsten" Fall 2x R290x 8GB (bzw. vergleichbares CF/SLI Gespann) ?
Wie sehen dann die Temps/Lautstärke aus?

Ins 900D würde ich dann oben den 480er und unten auf der linken seite einen 480er einbauen. 
Vorne 3 normale 120 Lüfter zum pusten und hinten den 140 zum saugen damit auch etwas luft durchzieht für Ram,SK und Mainboard

Ist das so sinnvoll oder anders ? 

Zum Kühlkreislauf: Ich hatte gedacht ich mache den so: AGB - Pumpe - Graka - CPU - Radi Oben - AGB 

Dabei fiel mir auf dass ich den unteren Radi nicht drin habe... kann ich daher zb auch ? AGB - Pumpe - Radi unten - Grakas - CPU - Radi oben - AGB ?!
Daraus resulierte für mich dann auch die Frage ob die CPU nicht zu warm wird. Schließlich ist das Wasser ja schon durch die beiden Grakas aufgeheizt und kühlt ja bis zur CPU nicht mehr ab ? 
Oder ist das durch den Wasserfluss so, dass das Wasser im Grunde fast überall gleich warm ist und die menge der radis dann die wärme nur insgesamt beeinflusst ? 

Wenn ihr Ideen, Anmerkungen etc. habt bin für alles dankbar. Ist schließlich meine erste WaKü und die baue ich dann ja auch gleich noch selbst.

Ach ja und zuletzt wo würde ein Ablassventil sinn machen ? Ich nehme an am AGB unten dran oder so ?

EDIT: Ganz vergessen. Bei den Radis lohnt es sich dass im Push/Pull Stil zu bauen oder stehen die 8 zusätzlichen Lüfter in keiner Relation zum Effekt. Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## NatokWa (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Im allgemeinen ist die Reihenfolge relativ egal AUSSER : Pumpe IMMER nach dem AGB , und CPU IMMER vor der/den GraKa/s im Kreislauf . 

Push/Pull lohnt sich nur bei DICKEN Radis , und auch dort eher bedingt . Mein 280'er ist 60mm dick und nur von einer Seite bestückt , läuft super .


----------



## TessaKavanagh (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Mit 2x 480 für CF 290x und 5820K bewegst du dich m.E. schon im unteren Bereich der Kühlfläche. Spitzenwerte in Sachen Temperatur kann man da nicht erwarten.


----------



## saw007 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Mit 2x 480 für CF 290x und 5820K bewegst du dich m.E. schon im unteren Bereich der Kühlfläche. Spitzenwerte in Sachen Temperatur kann man da nicht erwarten.



Es wäre dann hilfreich wenn man dazu schon ein paar Zahlen bekommen könnte.

Ggf. auch ein Ansatz wieviel Kühlfläche sinnvoll wäre


----------



## saw007 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen ist die Reihenfolge relativ egal AUSSER : Pumpe IMMER nach dem AGB , und CPU IMMER vor der/den GraKa/s im Kreislauf .
> 
> Push/Pull lohnt sich nur bei DICKEN Radis , und auch dort eher bedingt . Mein 280'er ist 60mm dick und nur von einer Seite bestückt , läuft super .





Warum immer CPU vor den Grakas ?


----------



## freezy94 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*



saw007 schrieb:


> Warum immer CPU vor den Grakas ?



Damit die CPU das kühle Wasser und nicht das bereits aufgewärmte der Grafikkarten bekommt.


----------



## saw007 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Damit die CPU das kühle Wasser und nicht das bereits aufgewärmte der Grafikkarten bekommt.



Ja andersrum kriegen dann die Grakas das aufgewärmte Wasser der CPU - macht das etwa nen Unterschied ? Daher fragte ich ja so ausführlich... hatte auf ausführlichere Antworten gehofft


----------



## Joselman (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Es ist fast egal wie du es machst. Bei einem anständigen Durchfluss hast du Termperaturunterschiede im Wasserkreislauf von 1-2 Grad. Als ob das jetzt einen Unterschied macht wenn die GPU 45 oder 47 Grad hat. Man kann es auch übertreiben!


----------



## freezy94 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Die CPU gibt aber weniger ab als 2 Grafikkarten.


----------



## Joselman (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Ändert nix! Ich hab auch 2 GPU's und 3 Temperaturfühler im Kreislauf. Es bleibt bei 1-2 Grad. Durchfluss bei mir ca. 80l/h


----------



## saw007 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Jetzt wüsste ich aber immernoch gerne wie das mit den Radiatoren aussieht.

Bin ja hier vermutlich nicht der einzige der so einen Build plant und es gibt sicherlich genug die sowas oder so ähnlich betreiben 

Also werden 2x 480er Radis ausreichen oder lieber mehr ? Was für Temps müsste ich so erwarten und wieviel Benefit hätte ich bei sagen wir zb nem 240er Radi mehr.

Hab ich vllt was in meinem Build vergessen ? Mit wieviel Kleinteilen müsste ich noch rechnen...Gibts vielleicht einfach irgendwo ne sehr umfangreiche WaKü FAQ / How To ?!


----------



## LTB (6. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Wie war nochmal die Faustregel?
Pro 100W Abwärme ca. die Fläche eines 120mm Radis.

2xR9290X verbrauchen so mit OC ~600W, plus CPU OC ~150W. Summe ~750W 
2x480mm sind quasi 8x120mm, richtig? Wären somit 800W. reichen wird das, aber wie vorher schon erwähnt eher ohne viel Spielraum. Den du vermutlich dann aber auch nicht mehr brauchst weil du schon OC betreiben würdest bei meinen Annahmen.


----------



## mda31 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungs Anfänger Fragen*

Testen. Wenn die Radi/Lüfter Kombination gut hinhaut und der Airflow gut berücksichtigt wurde kann das schon hinhauen. Wohl nicht mit Traum-RPM oder -Kühlmitteltemperaturen bzw. Delta-Werten. Wenn Du dann der Meinung bist es leiser, kühler oder kräftiger haben zu wollen kann man nachrüsten mit einem weiteren Radi intern oder extern.

Edith: Hier in den angepinnten Themen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/26


----------

